# Washing Clothes



## Biglol

When you've been on the road for more than a week there comes a time when you think about washing clothes, you dont want to run out completely so you find a campsite with the right facilities. In May we were away for the month and we needed to do some washing, so we booked into a C C site in Buxton. 1 washing machine and 1 tumble drier in the laundry room. The washing machine was fine, it cost 3 x £1 per wash and only took 30-40 minutes. It wouldn't take all the dirty washing so we divided it into two.
The first wash finished and we were ready to load the tumble drier only to find it full of damp clothes. 
At that moment the owner of said damp clothes came back and inserted more money and left.
We were now in possession of a heap of wet clothes and another heap half way through the wash.
The drier took 1 x 50p & 1 x 20p and that gave you about 20 minutes drying time, which for a full load of washing was totally totally inadequate.
I shall not bore you with the the whole story but will say that my wife and I shall never use C C site tumble driers again, we just cant afford them. We spent £6 on washing the clothes and £4.20 drying part of it and the loss of many hours. The still wet washing was hanging in the M/H for two days. I fail to understand why only 70p can be inserted in a drier at a time.
We will look for a proper launderette in future, at least we will have dried clothes when we walk out.
We did stay on one campsite that got it right, Glen Nevis


----------



## Grizzly

This is a pet beef of mine too.

I've only found one campsite in the many, many years we've been travelling Europe that gave you value for money when using the tumble dryers. That was in Augsberg ! Add to that the fact that many washing machines do a measly spin and so leave your washing wetter than can reasonably be dried quickly. 

In the south of France they tend not to have tumble dryers at all which is fine if you only have a little washing and it is summer but not a lot of use if you have all your bedclothes, towels and clothes and it is raining.

I'm afraid I just grit my teeth and pour money in. Happiness is an empty laundry bag !

G


----------



## lalala

We travel mainly with micropore and quick dry clothes, it's absolutely amazing how quickly some of these clothes dry, and that's often without spinning or tumbling. Our camper is small so they also save space for us. Obviously we prefer warm or windy weather!
Lala


----------



## Rapide561

*Laundry*

Hi

The CCC charges £3.50 for a wash and £1 for 20 mins in the dryer. Since those prices were introduced I have not used the facilities.

My twin tub does the laundry and a rotary clothes airer from Johns Cross does the drying. If it is raining, I wait til the next day!

One site in Italy was charging 10 euro for a wash! I could have undercut them and done it for a fiver!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly

The best buy I've had is in the campsite in Llubljana where there is also a hotel. I took all my washing- all the bedclothes, towels and clothes- to their laundry and, later that day, when we got back to the van, it was all dry, beautifully ironed, neatly folded and all for 8 euros.

There's a niche market there....Russell - ??

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Twin tub*

...well I had my twin tub on the go on the beach in Santa Susanna, and the spare one was for sale on the pitch. It was snapped up and the couple who bought it were doing demonstrations on their pitch with it!

Russell


----------



## Glandwr

For those that like Russell are taking to DIY laundry. A cheap dryer from Aldi limited time though as usual

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Lady p packs the clothes.
A set for every day.
And every season.
Dave p


----------



## barryd

Mrs D just washes stuff by hand in the van. We have a clever dryer thingy which I bought for her as a special gift :lol: in France which clips on the window or the rack on the back of the van so she does the washing, I squeeze it, she hangs it on the thingy and we go out for the afternoon, when we get back its dry.

Doesnt work very well in the winter.


----------



## aldra

Hey Barryd,
we got one of those
but now we have a shiny new washer/spin dryer
Aldra


----------



## Grizzly

aldra said:


> but now we have a shiny new washer/spin dryer
> Aldra


That's what they could do with isn't it ? A good spin dryer in the laundry room. Useful for hand washes and to finish off after a machine wash.

I've only seen one- in Blackmore Park Malvern, years ago.

G


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> but now we have a shiny new washer/spin dryer
> Aldra


Mrs D shines up quite well! Pay a tenner for washing! Dont think so. She even emptied the Thetford the other week.


----------



## Grizzly

barryd said:


> She even emptied the Thetford the other week.


It's got to be an easy thing to do Barry or otherwise men wouldn't do it. Why don't women usually do the emptying ? Why keep a dog and bark yourself...?

G :wink:


----------



## barryd

Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> She even emptied the Thetford the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be an easy thing to do Barry or otherwise men wouldn't do it. Why don't women usually do the emptying ? Why keep a dog and bark yourself...?
> 
> G :wink:
Click to expand...

Ruff Ruff!!!

Ok you win. I asked for it.


----------



## BillCreer

Glandwr said:


> For those that like Russell are taking to DIY laundry. A cheap dryer from Aldi limited time though as usual
> 
> Dick


You'd get frog marched off the CC site if you used one of those.


----------



## Bill_H

Only book into naturist sites and the problem goes away.


----------



## Dinks123

Why keep a dog and bark yourself? Be afraid my friend, very afraid! You just dont know when that dog will bite!


----------



## mandyandandy

My washer broke 3 years ago so had to use local launderette, £3 for a wash load which obviously takes more than your standard size machine at home. Wash was ok. 

Driers are £1 or 20p and you can stack the money in as much as you want. 
Drying from their washers cost alot more than drying from washing bought from home as they do not spin as well. 

I now go once a week with a weeks wash from home, it costs me around £3.50 to dry the lot, no washing hanging around at home. I arrive at 9.30am and home for 10.30am, with virtually no ironing as you can pull items out during the process unlike dryers at home and in many camp sites were you have to wait the 3 mins for cooling while the clothes all sit there creasing up before your eyes :roll: 

I would always look for a commercial launderette rather than the campsite ones. 

Mandy


----------



## patp

On the subject of microfibre clothes etc - does anyone know about Merino Wool and the fact that it very rarely needs to be washed?
My daughter brought Chris and myself a top each from New Zealand made from Merino Wool. She told us that they never need washing just hanging in an airy place. Of course if you spill something you can wash them, and I have, but wondered what others thought?


----------



## jonesy1

I took the washing to a launderette in a German town when away last year, unfortunately the instructions were in German. I was lucky that an English speaking couple came in and explained what to do. It was not simply a matter of sliding euros in, the selection process and coin machine was on an opposite wall. It did a good wash and dry while I walked around the town.

Les


----------



## johnthompson

Being full time we use laundrettes all of the time. We find laundrettes by going on-line.

On average a large commercial washer £3.50. Dryer Large Commercial £1 for 15 minutes.

We wash about once a month with 2 separate loads (whites and coloured) in the big washer and it usually take 30 minutes to dry a load. This works out at £5.50 a load. We have a laundry basket in the shower compartment.

Monthly expenditure on washing £11 Plus laundry liquid.

Joan does the ironing in the van.

In Spain on site overwinter we used the sites machines. These are cold wash machines. These use a different detergent so UK powder and tablets just leave a deposit on the clothes, this was when we changed to cold wash liquid. Cost 4€ for a large domestic washer. Even in winter we were able to dry outside or in the awning when raining. We avoided washing if the weather forecast was rain.

We used the Caravan Club facilities at Dunnet Bay and found them to be satisfactory. One of the big problems was people putting a load in and not returning for it for a considerable time, blocking the facility for others. Joan emptied a machine and we were almost finished before the person came to collect their wash.


----------



## BillCreer

patp said:


> On the subject of microfibre clothes etc - does anyone know about Merino Wool and the fact that it very rarely needs to be washed?
> My daughter brought Chris and myself a top each from New Zealand made from Merino Wool. She told us that they never need washing just hanging in an airy place. Of course if you spill something you can wash them, and I have, but wondered what others thought?


Could be the answer to many a students prayers. Don't know what they would do during the airing period though.


----------



## Annsman

Our little travel twin tub is the answer. It takes a double duvet covet and two pillow cases in a single load and our whole wash can be done in a morning. It cost us £80 three years ago and paid for itself on our first 4 month tour. 

As for not using it on a club site, why not? It is only using the electric and water you've paid for and is probably better for the environment because it uses less power than their large industrial units.

I'll try to attach a picture of it in use.


----------



## barryd

Annsman said:


> Our little travel twin tub is the answer. It takes a double duvet covet and two pillow cases in a single load and our whole wash can be done in a morning. It cost us £80 three years ago and paid for itself on our first 4 month tour.
> 
> As for not using it on a club site, why not? It is only using the electric and water you've paid for and is probably better for the environment because it uses less power than their large industrial units.
> 
> I'll try to attach a picture of it in use.


What are ya doing Man!!! Putting that post and picture on here of your high tec washing machine and you doing the washing!

If my Mrs sees that Im doomed! Her plastic French window hanger wont be good enough

You need to change it quick for one of you sat with a beer with the Mrs hanging it out. (the Washing)


----------



## Annsman

Is this what you mean Barry?


----------



## barryd

No. Your letting the side down. They will be expecting us to cook and wash up next!


----------



## locovan

barryd said:


> No. Your letting the side down. They will be expecting us to cook and wash up next!


Err and why not may I ask :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I would make you use stones in a river why make it easy for the men :lol: :lol:


----------



## clive1821

> Our little travel twin tub is the answer. It takes a double duvet covet and two pillow cases in a single load and our whole wash can be done in a morning. It cost us £80 three years ago and paid for itself on our first 4 month tour.
> 
> As for not using it on a club site, why not? It is only using the electric and water you've paid for and is probably better for the environment because it uses less power than their large industrial units.


Which unit do you have is it the Twin Tub XPB-68?


----------



## barryd

locovan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Your letting the side down. They will be expecting us to cook and wash up next!
> 
> 
> 
> Err and why not may I ask :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I would make you use stones in a river why make it easy for the men :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Cos you love us and couldnt live without us?
:wink:

Anyway, we empty the loo. What more do you want us to do?


----------



## 747

How long have people been washing clothes then ? :? 

Seems a bit of a waste of time to me. 8O 

ps, thanks for the kind words Barry on youknowwhere.


----------



## patp

clive1821 said:


> Our little travel twin tub is the answer. It takes a double duvet covet and two pillow cases in a single load and our whole wash can be done in a morning. It cost us £80 three years ago and paid for itself on our first 4 month tour.
> 
> As for not using it on a club site, why not? It is only using the electric and water you've paid for and is probably better for the environment because it uses less power than their large industrial units.
> 
> 
> 
> Which unit do you have is it the Twin Tub XPB-68?
Click to expand...

Oh now it will be cool for men to do the washing! Just as long as it involves a machine. Especially if the machine comes with a number!

Mavis - when we were in Portugal we did use their wash houses to do our washing! Chris got told off by a Dutchman for letting the side down by helping me :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

I've just done the weeks washing by hand in the middle of rural Kent.

IMO any man that can't look after himself and needs to be cared for by a woman is lacking something.
I also do some ironing, housework, erect the awning and some cooking, empty the cassette, fetch fresh water and empty the waste water.


hang on a minute!! I'm being short-changed here


----------



## 747

Spacerunner said:


> I've just done the weeks washing by hand in the middle of rural Kent.
> 
> IMO any man that can't look after himself and needs to be cared for by a woman is lacking something.
> I also do some ironing, housework, erect the awning and some cooking, empty the cassette, fetch fresh water and empty the waste water.
> 
> hang on a minute!! I'm being short-changed here


I bet you make all your own dresses as well. :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

We recently bought a small twin tub in Morocco for 800 Dirham. It is good, but we've found you need to be careful how much soap you add since the tub, and load is on the small side. You can be there the rest of the day rinsing to get all the soap out otherwise! And that takes a lot of water! (170l via a bucket from the far off tap on its first outing after we put in the bottles recomended amount of soap! :roll: ) Runs off our 1KW genny though.

In the same shop (Marjane) they also have compact top loading Whirlpool washing machines, with a bigger capacity, 1200 spin, about 3000 watts, but would be more efficient with water use. I think around 3200 Dirham, and would take up about the same volume as the little twin tub in our camper. You can then turn it on and leave it, rather than the constant attention a twin tub needs if you have several loads and don't want to waste water, or literally take all day! I've not seen similar ones in the UK other than the huge US machines. So with hook up you could have a load washed and spun in an hour or so, with 25l of water that no campsite will notice 

We have some quick dry clothes, for instance Rohan trousers and shirts, which are a big improvement on cotton Tshirts etc.

We also have Merino stuff which is excellent, but very pricey. Against your skin is best, so buying a jacket is in my opinion a waste of money, but thermals, socks, gloves, Tshirts are all very good. Even under motorbike gear on a hot sunny day is very comfy. They still need washing, but don't smell after a few days sweaty use.

Jason


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> How long have people been washing clothes then ? :?
> 
> Seems a bit of a waste of time to me. 8O
> 
> ps, thanks for the kind words Barry on youknowwhere.


Dont worry your little Geordie head about it, its a southern thing (well south of Gateshead anyway). As I live in the Posh end of the North East I know a bit about these things. The council have provided our village with tin baths and outside Lavies (sorry WC's) recently. They may get to Gateshead eventually. Its progress!


----------



## Zebedee

barryd said:


> The council have provided our village with tin baths and outside Lavies (sorry WC's) recently. They may get to Gateshead eventually. Its progress!


Yours must be an affluent council Barry.

Tin bath*s* and lavvie*s*!! 8O

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I enjoy washing clothes by hand

A throw back to 30+ years ago when I washed in water pulled up from a well(had 6 children to wash for)

The problem I find is unless you have a spinner or very hot weather its hard to dry them and I don't want semi dried washing around the van

I now have a washing machine and spinner, but haven,t used it yet

next trip starting this weekend

Its the wine that causes you to drip food all over your teeshirt :lol: :lol:

so I am giving it up, one day in the future :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## Rapide561

*Twin tubs*

Clive

There are several twin tub models available, with 1.5kg, 2.0kg and 3.5kg wash capacity. I had a 2.0kg one and it great - I sold it on the pitch in Spain though as I had recently bought a 3.5kg capacity model.

The model numbers are a clue to the wash capacity

For example

xxx 20 x = 2 kg

xxx 35 x = 3.5kg

Personally, I would not get the 1.5kg model.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez

Still on the quest to find a bucket with a screw/sealable lid.
That way I could put a wee wash in it and by the time we've driven to our next stop the clothes will have been well agitated/washed.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hezbez said:


> Still on the quest to find a bucket with a screw/sealable lid.
> That way I could put a wee wash in it and by the time we've driven to our next stop the clothes will have been well agitated/washed.


Nothing to do with me - but this might work http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Camping-saili...071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c1c45416f


----------



## Hezbez

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Nothing to do with me - but this might work http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Camping-saili...071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c1c45416f


Now that's an interesting looking contraption - never seen one of them before!


----------



## Hezbez

*Wonder Wash*

Comprehensive review here;






Never heard of these before - think they look quite good - especially as you don't need electric to use it.


----------



## aldra

Hezbez

a empty emulsion container 10ltre , or bird food or fish food etc

They all come with resealable lids and handles and are lightweight

Aldra :wink:


----------



## Zozzer

Went to Clepardia Camping in Krakow, the washing machines were free as were all service including Wifi for the £13 a night. 

It's such a refreshing change to come across a site that is not greedy or doesn't try to rip off the customer.


----------

